# Winter/Holiday FO Suggestions from NG?



## SplendorSoaps (Sep 15, 2015)

I have a couple of FO's I need to buy from NG in the 16 oz. size, and was hoping you might have some suggestions for NG winter/holiday scents? They give a discount if you order 5 of the 16 oz. size, so I thought I'd check and see if there are some surefire winners that I don't know about. I checked the FO review spreadsheet, but didn't see much there by way of holiday scents. 

Last year I really enjoyed Kringleberry from NG, and will definitely get some more this year. Bonus points if you know if NG has a dupe of WSP's Sparkling Snowflake. WSP's description is "Sweet juices of rich black plum cascade over fresh, green pine needles." Truthfully, I didn't smell plum at all, but the overall scent was heavenly! Just trying to keep my FO addiction in check this holiday season by shopping from ONE supplier instead of many. ;-)


----------



## rparrny (Sep 15, 2015)

I think Eucalyptus/Spearmint is great for the holidays and a good unisex scent.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Sep 15, 2015)

Great minds think alike, rparrny! I have a batch of Eucalyptus Spearmint curing right now (although I got that FO from WSP - still a lovely scent).


----------



## rparrny (Sep 15, 2015)

Eucalyptus/Spearmint
Here's the batch I did today:


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Sep 15, 2015)

Oooh! Lovely swirls!


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Sep 15, 2015)

Pretty  swirls


----------



## rparrny (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 15, 2015)

Gingersnap cookie FO, its a wonderful spicy scent without being heavy on the cinnamon. Its does discolor and accelerate slightly but its workable and well worth it.


----------



## osso (Sep 15, 2015)

I love cracklin birch, and it is fall/wintery to me.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 16, 2015)

rparrny said:


> Eucalyptus/Spearmint
> Here's the batch I did today:



That is some pretty soap! I love the colors - what did you use for the red (if  you don't mind sharing)?


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## rparrny (Sep 16, 2015)

dibbles said:


> That is some pretty soap! I love the colors - what did you use for the red (if you don't mind sharing)?


 
It's from BB, used to be called brick red but now they call it something else, American red I think.


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 16, 2015)

Hippy Christmas!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 16, 2015)

rparrny said:


> It's from BB, used to be called brick red but now they call it something else, American red I think.



Thank you. I want to figure out a consistent, good red. I have some Really Red from Nurture that I will be playing with, and if that doesn't work out will be looking into other options. I'll have to keep this one in mind, it's very nice.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 16, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Hippy Christmas!



How does that one soap? I like it OOB, but was wondering if the scent stays about the same or changes somewhat


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Sep 16, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Hippy Christmas!



Just looked this one up. Sounds intriguing! Patchouli isn't one of my favorite scents - reminds me of a phase I went through while dating a bad boy in my early twenties. :lolno: I've had a lot of customers ask for patchouli lately, though!


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 17, 2015)

It smells minty in soap which I don't detect OOB. It's very nice. The patch is not as detectable in the finished soaped. It's more fruity candy /minty with a soft hint of patch.


----------



## linbrit (Sep 18, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> It smells minty in soap which I don't detect OOB. It's very nice. The patch is not as detectable in the finished soaped. It's more fruity candy /minty with a soft hint of patch.


 
I made this last Christmas, and it sold very well.  I love it.  Such a perfect minty blend.  You are right, the patch is very soft.

Also, Reindeer Poop and Elf Sweat.  Sold out - people loved them for stocking stuffers, and they really smell good.  This year I bought Snowman Balls but I haven't soaped with it yet.


----------



## fluffmuffin (Sep 18, 2015)

Another vote here for Hippy Christmas! I love patchouli, but I don't really smell it--it's a sweet minty scent with an earthy background. Really nice!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 19, 2015)

The Hippy Christmas soaps very well, no A and I am not sure about D because I colored mine a dark color, I haven't used it for a long time, but if you look at the site it does have vanilla, just can't remember how much.


----------



## Lina (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't like hippy Christmas...smells like motel soap to me. It discolors to tan.


----------

